# SQL Voraussetzung für JDBC?



## fsteinke (19. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

habe mal eine grundsätzliche Verständnisfrage. Muss ich eigentlich unbedingt SQL können um mit JDBS auf Datenbanken z.B. MySQL zuzugreifen oder gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten ? 

z.B. mit Hibernate? Struts? oder so? 

Seh hier den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. 

Binb dankbar für jeden Tip.

Gruß Frederick


----------



## maki (19. Okt 2009)

SQL sollte man immer beherrschen sobald es um RDBS geht 

Was soll eigentlich struts damit zu tun haben? Hat nix mit DBs zu tun...


----------



## fsteinke (19. Okt 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Das ist es ja .. bin total verwirrt deswegen. Mir hat jemand in der Firma gesagt, das auf Datenbankobjekte z.B. MySQL via JDBC auch ohne SQL zugegriffen werden kann :-( 
Ich kenne es nur mit SQL. Leider ists mein Chef der meint er kennt sich mit allem toll aus. Vielleicht ists ja auch so. Deswegen meine Frage. Brauche ich immer SQL bei JDBC oder gehts auch ohne aber eben mit JDBC?  

Naja und dann sind da auch Worte wie Hibernate, Struts und so gefallen die das ja angeblich ohne SQL können. Also auf DB's zugreifen.

Hab da viel gelesen drüber kann aber jetzt nicht alles ausprobieren. Es geht um die Umsetzung eines Zugriffs auf RDBMS Datenbanken insbesondere MySQL.

Danke für jeden Tip der mir hier weiterhelfen kann wobei mir die JDBC with no SQL Frage besonders am Herzen liegt.

Danke für jeden Tip.

Gruß Frederick


----------



## tfa (19. Okt 2009)

Über Hibernate kann man auch auf relationale DBs zugreifen. Man nennt das einen Objektrelationalen Mapper (ORM). Selbst muss man dann normalerweise kein SQL mehr schreiben, in den meisten Fällen jedenfalls. Das SQL zum eigentlichen Zugriff auf die DB wird dann von Hibernate generiert. 
Hibernate bietet mit HQL z.B. eine eigene Abfragesprache, die so ähnlich aussieht wie SQL, sich aber am Java-Klassenmodell statt an den Tabellenstrukturen der DB orientiert.
Aber dahinter stehen immer SQL-Queries.


----------



## fsteinke (19. Okt 2009)

Alles klar aber ist es nun so, das ich mit JDBC nur via SQL Statements auf Datenbanken zugreifen kann oder geht das auch irgendwie anders?

Gruß Frederick


----------



## musiKk (19. Okt 2009)

Das kommt auch darauf an, wie Du "zugreifen" definierst.  Zugreifen im Sinne von "Verbindung aufbauen, Metadaten besorgen" kannst Du auch ohne SQL, aber wenn Du Daten aus Tabellen holen willst, ist schon SQL notwendig.


----------



## fsteinke (19. Okt 2009)

Ja ich meine mit zugreifen definitiv das arbeiten mit den Daten. Also einfügen, ändern löschen und natürlich abfragen in und aus Tabellen. Brauch also unter  allen Umständen SQL? Habe mir inzwischen auch die JDBC Api von Sun durchgelesen und da ist es wie mir schein selbstverständlich das mittels SQL drauf zugegriffen wird. Zumindest stellt sich da die Frage gar nicht.

Was gibt es denn aber noch für Wege ... bzw. welches sind die bekanntesten Wege um auf Datenbanken zuzugreifen. Hibernate mit HQL ... was gibts noch? 

Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Frederick


----------



## tfa (20. Okt 2009)

fsteinke hat gesagt.:


> Brauch also unter  allen Umständen SQL?



Ja.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Okt 2009)

Du beschäftigst dich 5 Stunden damit SQL aus dem Weg zu gehen. Ich denke es würde nicht mal mehr als 5 Stunden dauern, sich die Grundlagen von SQL zu lernen... Ließ dir mal da ein paar Seiten durch SQL Introduction

Also JDBC ist dazu da SQL Statements über Java mit einer Datenbank zu kommunizieren. Hibernate kapseln diese SQL Statements, machen es dier aber auf keinen Fall einfacher. SQL zu lernen ist sicher leichter als Hibernate zu lernen...


----------



## musiKk (20. Okt 2009)

Vor allem ist es sinnvoll angelegtes Wissen. SQL kann man immer gebrauchen, wenn man mit Datenbanken zu tun hat; mit Hibernate (obda) ist man auf selbiges und Java beschränkt.


----------



## Meldanor (20. Okt 2009)

Ich finde SQL sogar so simpel, dass es sogar ein Deutschlehrer lernen könnte  (nichts gegen anwesende Deutschlehrer)
Im Ernst:
Bei größeren Projekte, wo mehrere Menschen miteinander kommunizieren, ist SQL immer irgendwo dabei. Zum Einstieg kannste ja mySQL nehmen und hier findest du ne relativ "gute Anleitung" für Grundsachen
MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch
Gute Anleitung deswegen, weil es eigentlich das komplette Referenzbuch ist ^^


----------

